# Muslimische Ausschreitungen



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2012)

*AW: Erziehung von Kindern und Religion*

_Thema aus aktuellen Anlässen hier ausgekuppelt_

___________________________________________



Research schrieb:


> Hmm, mal überlegen. Sprach ich von einem Staat? Nein.



Du hast einen Vergleich zu Anti-Kriegsprotesten gezogen. Proteste, die sich gegen die Aktionen von NATO-Staaten richten. Also Proteste gegen Institutionen, auf die deutsche Repräsentanten diplomatischen Einfluss nehmen könnten - Proteste, die einen Auftra geben wollen und können.
Das ist bei gewaltätigen Aktionen islamistischer Gruppierungen aber nicht gegeben. Man kann in Lybien keine Demo veranstalten, um Druck auf islamistische Milizen auszuüben. Denen ist das egal - und die Führung des Landes hat gar keinen Einfluss auf diese.



> Bis jetzt haben sich fast alle großen Religionen zu Märschen und Aktionen gegen Gewalt und Krieg aufgerafft, bzw Gewalt öffentlich verurteilt. Dabei geht es eher selten gegen Staaten. Außer ein Land führt gerade Krieg.



Was die USA und ihre Verbündete quasi ständig machen - entsprechend sind auf Friedensmärschen auch quasi immer gezielte Forderungen gegen diese präsent. Und zu großen Aktionen in Deutschland kam es im letzten Jahrzehnt vor allem dann, wenn irgendwo ein neuer Konflikt unter Beteiligung von NATO kam. Afghanistan, Irak - da war viel los. Hast du nenneswert Leute auf der Straße gesehen, die gegen afrikanische Bürgerkriege protestiert haben? Ich nicht. Ohne Anlass finden allenfalls jährlich wiederkehrende Veranstaltungen ala Ostermarsch statt.

Und dieser Pragmatismus ist eben -s.o.- auch gerechtfertigt. Denn Demonstrationen sind im allgemeinen schon ein sehr stumpfes Schwert - wenn sie sich dann auch noch gegen etwas richten, zudem keinerlei Bezug/Einfluss besteht, sind sie eine reine Spaßveranstaltung.



> Nun hat sich jemand erbost Mohamed zu verspotten. Schon brennt irgendwo eine Botschaft, ist der Mob brandschatzend auf der Straße.
> Kein Iman ruft zur Mäßigung auf, wie es im Koran stehen soll. Kein Wort.



Ich weiß nicht, was alle Imane dieser Welt machen (hab auch keine Zeit nachzugucken), aber selbst die regierenden Islamisten in Ägypten veruteilen die Gewalttäter.
Der Repräsentant der Muslimbrüder _[Ägyptens Präsident Mohammed Mursi]_ verurteilte zugleich die Angriffe auf die US-Botschaft in Kairo und das Konsulat in Bengasi.



> In einigen Teilen der Welt muss es noch eine wesentliche Entwicklung geben.



Das steht außer Frage. Aber das ist keinen Grund, die Aktionen einiger weniger auf sämtliche Muslime zu übertragen. Oder stehen ein paar G8-Gipfel-Molli-Werfer auch stellvertretend für alle Atheisten?



> Ich vermisse immer noch Mäßigungsaufrufe.



Sie nach so langer Zeit gezielt wieder zu finden wird schwierig - aber ich kann dir versichern: Dass du sie vermisst liegt nicht an den Muslimen, sondern an deiner Ignoranz, denn es gab sie.



> Es ist nur ein Buch. Ein Stück totes Holz mit Tinte.



Das sind "mein Kampf" und die Mao-Bibel auch. Aber zitier mal öffentlich daraus. Bücher enthalten Ideen und Konzepte und einige Ideen sind einigen Leuten sehr, sehr wichtig. Man mag das nicht nachvollziehen können - aber das muss man auch nicht. Die Frage ist, wieviel Respekt man anderen Menschen gegenüber zeigt und dazu gehört, dass man die ihnen wichtige Symbole nicht aus reiner Provokationslust angreift. Genau das machen diese amerikanisch/israelische Produktion aber gezielt.
Stell dich mal im mittleren Westen der USA in die Mitte einer Kleinstadt und verbrenne einen Fetzen Stoff mit ein paar Pigmenten (alias "die US-Flagge") und warte ab, ob alles friedlich bleibt. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht. In Deutschland werden selbst Überlegungen zu Kopfbedeckungen und Wanddekorationen (alias Kopftuch und Kruzifix) in Klassenzimmern zum hochbrisanten Streitthema - und da wird noch nicht einmal etwas beschädigt oder verleumdnet. Aber aus unerfindlichen Gründen sind Symbole für einige Leute halt extentiell wichtig.




Threshold schrieb:


> Was mich persönlich immer stört ist dass der Westen nicht alle Muslime über einen Kamm scheren soll.
> Das macht hier auch niemand. Es gibt nun mal vereinzelt Fanatiker. Das ist halt schlimm.
> Aber die muslimische Welt schert den Westen über einen Kamm. Das konnte man doch erst jetzt wieder sehen als der US Botschafter getötet wurde. Der hatte nun absolut gar nichts mit dem Film zu tun um den es ging. Aber die Muslime sind nicht in der Lage solche Sachen voneinander zu trennen. Sie scheren alle über einen Kamm und denken dass alle aus dem Westen so sind.
> Und das ist es was mir sauer aufstoßen lässt. Wo ist die Toleranz und die Sachkenntnis auf der muslimischen Seite?
> Toleranz und Nachsicht kann nur der bekommen der auch selbst tolerant und nachsichtig ist.



Das einzige, was gerade über einen Kamm geschert wird, ist die muslimische Welt - von dir...
Der US-Botschafter wurde nicht von "den Muslimen" umgebracht. Es gibt über eine Milliarde Muslime und davon haben ein paar dutzend bewaffnete Extremisten die Botschaft angegriffen. Es war vermutlich ein größerer Anteil der Deutschen an den Progromen gegen Asylbewerberheime in den frühen 90ern beteiligt, als der Muslime in den jeweiligen Regionen an den Gewalttaten gegen die Botschaften. Nicht umsonst gab es den ganzen Tag lang massive Proteste, aber erst gegen Abend/Nacht derartige Angriffe. Vergleichen kann man es vielleicht mit 1. Mai Demonstrationen in Berlin. Nur das die Krawallos hier Panzerfäuste haben und es keinerlei staatliche Autorität gibt, vor der sie sich fürchten müssten. Das ist traurig - aber es ist nicht muslimisch.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2012)

*AW: Erziehung von Kindern und Religion*



Research schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der US-Botschafter wurde nicht von "den Muslimen" umgebracht. Es gibt über eine Milliarde Muslime und davon haben ein paar dutzend bewaffnete Extremisten die Botschaft angegriffen. Es war vermutlich ein größerer Anteil der Deutschen an den Progromen gegen Asylbewerberheime in den frühen 90ern beteiligt, als der Muslime in den jeweiligen Regionen an den Gewalttaten gegen die Botschaften. Nicht umsonst gab es den ganzen Tag lang massive Proteste, aber erst gegen Abend/Nacht derartige Angriffe. Vergleichen kann man es vielleicht mit 1. Mai Demonstrationen in Berlin. Nur das die Krawallos hier Panzerfäuste haben und es keinerlei staatliche Autorität gibt, vor der sie sich fürchten müssten. Das ist traurig - aber es ist nicht muslimisch.
> ...


----------



## Research (14. September 2012)

*AW: Erziehung von Kindern und Religion*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast einen Vergleich zu Anti-Kriegsprotesten gezogen. Proteste, die sich gegen die Aktionen von NATO-Staaten richten. Also Proteste gegen Institutionen, auf die deutsche Repräsentanten diplomatischen Einfluss nehmen könnten - Proteste, die einen Auftra geben wollen und können.
> Das ist bei gewaltätigen Aktionen islamistischer Gruppierungen aber nicht gegeben. Man kann in Lybien keine Demo veranstalten, um Druck auf islamistische Milizen auszuüben. Denen ist das egal - und die Führung des Landes hat gar keinen Einfluss auf diese.


Trotzdem macht sich keiner dieser religiösen Führer stark, auf Gewalt zu verzichten.  Wobei da meist noch mehr dahinter steckt als Religion. Viele Große Religionen rufen zum Frieden auf. Und in kaum einer Religion gibt es so viele "Hassprediger". Selbst Satanisten sind eine ruhige Gruppe.
Auch gibt es hier starke Proteste der Bevölkerung gegen Rechts, unsere "Alkaida". Nur das Verhalten der Staatlichen Organe ist sehr Merkwürdig.




> Hast du nenneswert Leute auf der Straße gesehen, die gegen afrikanische Bürgerkriege protestiert haben? Ich nicht. Ohne Anlass finden allenfalls jährlich wiederkehrende Veranstaltungen ala Ostermarsch statt.


Afrikanische Bürgerkriege? Ähm! Wie weit von einem Krieg, einen echten Krieg, kann man sein? Dies ist ein Krieg der Bevölkerung gegen sich selbst. Aus verschiedensten Gründen. Und von welche redest du? Davon gibt es in Afrika sol viel in verschiedensten Variationen.



> Was die USA und ihre Verbündete quasi ständig machen - entsprechend sind  auf Friedensmärschen auch quasi immer gezielte Forderungen gegen diese  präsent. Und zu großen Aktionen in Deutschland kam es im letzten  Jahrzehnt vor allem dann, wenn irgendwo ein neuer Konflikt unter  Beteiligung von NATO kam. Afghanistan, Irak - da war viel los.


Es wurde protestiert. Da es Täter gab (Hier NATO/USA) richtet sich dies logischerweise gegen diese.



> Und dieser Pragmatismus ist eben -s.o.- auch gerechtfertigt. Denn Demonstrationen sind im allgemeinen schon ein sehr stumpfes Schwert - wenn sie sich dann auch noch gegen etwas richten, zudem keinerlei Bezug/Einfluss besteht, sind sie eine reine Spaßveranstaltung.


Genau diese Einstellung hat die Mauer zu Fall gebracht. Oder kürzlich ACTA.




> Ich weiß nicht, was alle Imane dieser Welt machen (hab auch keine Zeit nachzugucken), aber selbst die regierenden Islamisten in Ägypten veruteilen die Gewalttäter.
> Der Repräsentant der Muslimbrüder _[Ägyptens Präsident Mohammed Mursi]_ verurteilte zugleich die Angriffe auf die US-Botschaft in Kairo und das Konsulat in Bengasi.


Einer, gut. Wie war das mit der Regel? Werde mal selber gucken ob das inzwischen mehr geworden sind. Normalerweise ist das Netz fast zeitgleich voll wenn so etwas im Westen passiert.
Gerade gelesen. Es waren 2. Wobei dieser gesamte Artikel diese schon wieder relativiert auf 0. Edit: Hmm, in der Englischen Welt finde ich keine.



> Das steht außer Frage. Aber das ist keinen Grund, die Aktionen einiger weniger auf sämtliche Muslime zu übertragen. Oder stehen ein paar G8-Gipfel-Molli-Werfer auch stellvertretend für alle Atheisten?


Ähm, jetzt wirst du unsachlich. Über diese Personen ist nichts bekannt. Oder hast du da mehr Daten/Kontakte als ich?




> Sie nach so langer Zeit gezielt wieder zu finden wird schwierig - aber ich kann dir versichern: Dass du sie vermisst liegt nicht an den Muslimen, sondern an deiner Ignoranz, denn es gab sie.


Es ist nicht einmal eine Woche her. Eine Verurteilung eines Staates. Keine Verhaftungen oder ähnliches. Ignoranz? Interessant.  Dann zeige mir bitte die vielen Bekundungen die da sagen: Wir wollen diese Gewalt nicht.




> Das sind "mein Kampf" und die Mao-Bibel auch. Aber zitier mal öffentlich daraus. Bücher enthalten Ideen und Konzepte und einige Ideen sind einigen Leuten sehr, sehr wichtig. Man mag das nicht nachvollziehen können - aber das muss man auch nicht. Die Frage ist, wieviel Respekt man anderen Menschen gegenüber zeigt und dazu gehört, dass man die ihnen wichtige Symbole nicht aus reiner Provokationslust angreift. Genau das machen diese amerikanisch/israelische Produktion aber gezielt.
> Stell dich mal im mittleren Westen der USA in die Mitte einer Kleinstadt und verbrenne einen Fetzen Stoff mit ein paar Pigmenten (alias "die US-Flagge") und warte ab, ob alles friedlich bleibt. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht. In Deutschland werden selbst Überlegungen zu Kopfbedeckungen und Wanddekorationen (alias Kopftuch und Kruzifix) in Klassenzimmern zum hochbrisanten Streitthema - und da wird noch nicht einmal etwas beschädigt oder verleumdnet. Aber aus unerfindlichen Gründen sind Symbole für einige Leute halt extentiell wichtig.


Ein Problem das es zu lösen gilt. Zumal eine Religion über vermeintliche Schmähungen stehen sollte. Und zu diese Schriftstücken: Bildung hilft. Es heißt nicht umsonst:"Wenn eine Idee auf einen hohlen Kopf trifft füllt sie ihn vollständig." Ein nicht geringer Teil Geschichte aus der Schule hilft meist.

Wo habe ich den Islam angegriffen?




> Der US-Botschafter wurde nicht von "den Muslimen" umgebracht. Es gibt über eine Milliarde Muslime und davon haben ein paar dutzend bewaffnete Extremisten die Botschaft angegriffen. Es war vermutlich ein größerer Anteil der Deutschen an den Progromen gegen Asylbewerberheime in den frühen 90ern beteiligt, als der Muslime in den jeweiligen Regionen an den Gewalttaten gegen die Botschaften. Nicht umsonst gab es den ganzen Tag lang massive Proteste, aber erst gegen Abend/Nacht derartige Angriffe. Vergleichen kann man es vielleicht mit 1. Mai Demonstrationen in Berlin. Nur das die Krawallos hier Panzerfäuste haben und es keinerlei staatliche Autorität gibt, vor der sie sich fürchten müssten. Das ist traurig - aber es ist nicht muslimisch.


 Das nennst du Pogrome? Da verharmlost du die Geschichte.
Keine Staatliche Autirität, ja, warum greift diese nicht ein? Volksaufstände konnte man ja auch nieder knüppeln. Zumal man sein Land und die Bewohner kennt. Zumal Panzerfäuste zum töten sind. Oder gehen diese Leute mit ohren Waffen nur hin um ihre Argumente zu stärken? Ich nenne das nicht Demonstration sondern bewaffnete Krawalle.



> Das einzige, was gerade über einen Kamm geschert wird, ist die muslimische Welt - von dir...


Von welcher Religion, im letzten Jahrhundert kamen denn Angriffe und Attentate? Wo brodelt die Gewalt? Wo dient der Kleinste Zwischenfall als Ausrede für Gewaltexzesse?
Budhisten?
Vikka?
Hinduisten?
Christen?

Immer wenn Moslems sich angegriffen fühlen, ereifern sie sich gegen den Westen. Gegen uns alle: Spanier, Franzosen, Kanadier, Polen... So gründlich wurde noch niemand geschoren. Auch wenn in letzter Zeit die USA gemeint waren. Oder werfen einem Hass vor. Was einen  dann wohl zum Feind macht.

Edit: Hier wird gerade ordentlich geschoren: U.S. embassies across the Muslim world prepare for violence after Friday prayers ¿ the traditional Middle East time for protest | Mail Online

Auch unsere Botschaften sind wohl nicht mehr sicher:  German Embassy in Sudan Attacked - The Daily Beast
http://news.asiaone.com/News/Latest%2BNews/World/Story/A1Story20120914-371629.html 

Sie wurden belagert und niedergebrannt. Das Personal wurde rechtzeitig evakuiert. 
Den Briten geht es nicht besser. Die örtlichen Behörden versuchen die Situation unter Kontrolle zu bringen.
Die Feuerwehr wird von den Randalierern blockiert.
Die USA wollen Spezialeinheiten in ihren Botschaften stationieren.

(Soweit es mir möglich ist habe ich die vorhandenen Informationen Zusammengetragen) 

Wollen wir dieses Thema auslagern?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Trotzdem macht sich keiner dieser religiösen Führer stark, auf Gewalt zu verzichten.




Ich gebs auf.



> Auch gibt es hier starke Proteste der Bevölkerung gegen Rechts, unsere "Alkaida". Nur das Verhalten der Staatlichen Organe ist sehr Merkwürdig.



Auch nur dann, wenn diese eine Demonstration anmelden. Machen gewalttätige Salafisten in Lybien aber nicht explizit - also kann man auch keine Gegendemo planen.



> Afrikanische Bürgerkriege? Ähm! Wie weit von einem Krieg, einen echten Krieg, kann man sein? Dies ist ein Krieg der Bevölkerung gegen sich selbst. Aus verschiedensten Gründen. Und von welche redest du? Davon gibt es in Afrika sol viel in verschiedensten Variationen.



Und? Gewalt ist Gewalt. Deine Behauptung war, dass in Europa gegen jegliche Gewalt protestiert wird, selbst wenn sie ohne Bezug zu den Bürgern und den Politikern dort ist und dass dies im arabischen Raum nicht so ist. Aber es ist eben nicht so, dass Euroäer gegen alle möglichen Formen von Gewalt protestieren. Jede Menge Gewaltschauplätze bleiben komplett unbeachtet.
Und genauso wenig beachtet ein Paksistani die Gewalt eines Lybischen Extremisten gegen einen US-Botschafter. (insbesondere wenn er eine massive persönliche Beleidigung erfahren hat. Auch Protesten gibt es Prioritäten - und man selbst steht weit oben)



> Einer, gut. Wie war das mit der Regel?



Kannst dir auch die lybische Regierung angucken, auch die haben die Aktionen kritisiert. Ob es die Regierung in Bangladesh hat, weiß ich nicht - aber wiederum gilt: Wieso sollte sie? Sie hat nichts damit zu tun. Genausowenig kritisiert Merkel es jedesmal, wenn es in Südamerika zu Konflikten mit Guerillabanden kommt.
Es ist gibt leider zuviel Elend auf der Welt, als das man sich mit allen Fällen beschäftigen kann und ehe du irgend jemand für seinen Mangel an Anteilnahme kritisieren möchtest, musst du dich erst einmal von deiner Fixierung auf die westliche Welt lösen. Leuten in anderen Teilen Welt ist es einfach egal, ob irgend etwas mit Bezug zu Europa oder den USA passiert, solange sie nicht ihrerseits direkt betroffen sind. Da kommt keine Anteilnahme - genausowenig wie in Gegenrichtung.



> Ähm, jetzt wirst du unsachlich. Über diese Personen ist nichts bekannt. Oder hast du da mehr Daten/Kontakte als ich?



Ich hab Kontakte zu Leuten, die G8 und Oligarchische Weltdominanz nicht so ganz prall finden - aber nicht zu Gewalttätern. Ich hab allenfalls zufällig die gleiche Nationalität wie beide. Genausowenig werden 99% der Ägypter, die vorgestern vor der US Botschaft demonstriert haben, irgend einen Bezug zu den Typen gehabt haben, die die Botschaft gestürmt haben. Und erst recht haben sie keinen Bezug zu Leuten, die im Nachbarstaat mit Panzerfäusten auf Botschaften schießen.
Du packst sie aber alle in eine Gruppe "Muslime" und sie alle für die Taten jedes einzelnen verantwortlich. Überleg dir mal, wenn die das umgekehrt mit der Gruppe "Atheisten" machen. Oder mit "Europäer".
Brevik ist auch Euroäer. Sind deswegen alle Euroäer Massenmörder? Hast DU gegen seine Taten öffentlich protestiert? Auf eine Art und Weise, die im indischen Fernsehen übertragen wurde?
Falls nicht: Dann kann jetzt ein Inder, der genauso ignorant ist, wie du, dir mit der gleichen Berechtigung vorwerfen, du würdest Breviks Taten gutheißen, wie du es Muslime in z.B. Thailand vorwirfst, sie würden nichts gegen die Taten in Libyien unternehmen.



> Es ist nicht einmal eine Woche her.



Huh? Dann sorry. Ich dachte an die Ereignisse vor ca. 2 Jahren. Letzte Woche war ich Abwesend 



> Ein Problem das es zu lösen gilt. Zumal eine Religion über vermeintliche Schmähungen stehen sollte. Und zu diese Schriftstücken: Bildung hilft. Es heißt nicht umsonst:"Wenn eine Idee auf einen hohlen Kopf trifft füllt sie ihn vollständig." Ein nicht geringer Teil Geschichte aus der Schule hilft meist.



Wünschenswert wäre das, ja. Aber es ist leider so, dass die Mehrheit der Menschen anders handelt - da sind Muslime keine Ausnahme.



> Wo habe ich den Islam angegriffen?



Du nicht. Aber du kritisiert die Reaktion der Muslime auf massive Angriffe durch dritte. Dabei gibt es sehr, sehr viele Leute, die auf vergleichbare Angriffe gegen ihre Ideale ähnlich reagiert hätten und die kritisierst du nicht.



> Keine Staatliche Autirität, ja, warum greift diese nicht ein? Volksaufstände konnte man ja auch nieder knüppeln. Zumal man sein Land und die Bewohner kennt. Zumal Panzerfäuste zum töten sind. Oder gehen diese Leute mit ohren Waffen nur hin um ihre Argumente zu stärken? Ich nenne das nicht Demonstration sondern bewaffnete Krawalle.



Es sind bewaffnete Krawalle (mittlerweile gibt es die Vermutung eines gezielten Terroranschlages, der ohnehin zum 11.9. geplant war) in räumlicher Nähe zu einer Demonstration. Du verurteilst aber nicht die Gewalttäter alleine, sondern gleich noch alle Demonstranten dazu. Und diejenigen, die zu Hause geblieben sind. In einem Zuhause 5000 km entfernt.

Und nein, in Lybien gibt es derzeit keine staatliche Autorität, die so etwas unterbinden könnte. Die letzte, die es gab wurde u.a. von der NATO in Grund und Boden gebombt. Seitdem gibt es nur noch sehr viele Waffen und sehr wenig Kontrolle.



> Von welcher Religion, im letzten Jahrhundert kamen denn Angriffe und Attentate? Wo brodelt die Gewalt?



Im letzten Jahrhundert? Willst du ganz ehrlich aufrollen, wer im letzten Jahrhundert so alles größere Konflikte ausgelöst hat und glaubst du ernsthaft, Muslime würde da irgendwo nennesweit oben landen? 




> Wollen wir dieses Thema auslagern?



Es gibt wohl keinen Thread, in dem es schlechter aufgehoben sein könnte, als in einem zu Kindern und Religion.


----------



## Supeq (17. September 2012)

Aufgrund eines Films Gewalt auszuüben und Leute umzubringen ist in meinen Augen nur noch krank.
Wir sollten aber nicht einknicken (etwa durch ein Verbot des Mohamed-Films, wie es unser Innenminister fordert), denn das wäre ein weiterer Erfolg für die radikalen Moslems. Den Spinnern da unten muss klar gemacht werden, dass ihr Verhalten falsch ist!


----------



## aloha84 (17. September 2012)

Mal davon ab das es mir egal ist, wer da im Film "beleidigt" wurde. 
Ich hab mir den Streifen vorgestern angesehen (oder besser angetan^^), und in mir brodelten auf einmal auch Aggressionen.....aber nicht wegen mohammed sondern wegen der verschwendenten Lebenszeit. Echt der Film ist sooo sch....... 
Machart: schlecht, Schauspieler: schlecht, Humor: nicht vorhanden
Wegen so einem z-movie so einen Aufstand zu machen ist absolut unverständlich!


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

Von diesen Filmen gibt es wahrscheinlich Dutzende nur ist noch keiner darauf gestoßen.
Die Christen zu "verunglimpfen" bringt ja nichts. "Dogma" lief schon im Kino.  Und da gab es zwar Proteste von Seiten der Kirche aber kein Christ ist da mit Raketenwerfern zu irgendwelchen Botschaften gelaufen.


----------



## Research (17. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf.



Wohl eher ich. Die Nachrichten aus aller Welt sind eindeutig.



> Auch nur dann, wenn diese eine Demonstration anmelden. Machen gewalttätige Salafisten in Lybien aber nicht explizit - also kann man auch keine Gegendemo planen.


Nun, von anderen Demos hört man auch nicht. Auch später nicht.




> Und? Gewalt ist Gewalt. Deine Behauptung war, dass in Europa gegen jegliche Gewalt protestiert wird, selbst wenn sie ohne Bezug zu den Bürgern und den Politikern dort ist und dass dies im arabischen Raum nicht so ist. Aber es ist eben nicht so, dass Euroäer gegen alle möglichen Formen von Gewalt protestieren. Jede Menge Gewaltschauplätze bleiben komplett unbeachtet.
> Und genauso wenig beachtet ein Paksistani die Gewalt eines Lybischen Extremisten gegen einen US-Botschafter. (insbesondere wenn er eine massive persönliche Beleidigung erfahren hat. Auch Protesten gibt es Prioritäten - und man selbst steht weit oben)


Du scheinst mich nicht zu verstehen: Es gibt hier so etwas, ja. Gegen alle Gewalt kann man nicht protestieren. Dann wären die Leute nur auf der Straße. Zumal: Warum gegen eine Bürgerkrieg demonstrieren, wie du ihn nanntest?




> Kannst dir auch die lybische Regierung angucken, auch die haben die Aktionen kritisiert. Ob es die Regierung in Bangladesh hat, weiß ich nicht - aber wiederum gilt: Wieso sollte sie? Sie hat nichts damit zu tun. Genausowenig kritisiert Merkel es jedesmal, wenn es in Südamerika zu Konflikten mit Guerillabanden kommt.


Wieder daneben.
Und es wird nicht jedes mal kritisiert sondern allgemein der gesamte Konflikt. 
Es würde schon reichen wenn die Landesführungen in denen diese Anschläge, wie den vom Freitag, verurteilt werden.



> Es ist gibt leider zuviel Elend auf der Welt, als das man sich mit allen Fällen beschäftigen kann und ehe du irgend jemand für seinen Mangel an Anteilnahme kritisieren möchtest, musst du dich erst einmal von deiner Fixierung auf die westliche Welt lösen. Leuten in anderen Teilen Welt ist es einfach egal, ob irgend etwas mit Bezug zu Europa oder den USA passiert, solange sie nicht ihrerseits direkt betroffen sind. Da kommt keine Anteilnahme - genausowenig wie in Gegenrichtung.


Wäre schön wenn sich alle um ihren Kram kümmern würden.




> Ich hab Kontakte zu Leuten, die G8 und Oligarchische Weltdominanz nicht so ganz prall finden - aber nicht zu Gewalttätern. Ich hab allenfalls zufällig die gleiche Nationalität wie beide.


Sind das alle Heiden? Oder eher Kommunisten wo das zum guten Ton gehört? G8 ist dahingehend zu kritisieren das es sehr exklusiv ist. Und am Ende nichts, positives für die Bevölkerung, bei raus kommt.



> Genausowenig werden 99% der Ägypter, die vorgestern vor der US Botschaft demonstriert haben, irgend einen Bezug zu den Typen gehabt haben, die die Botschaft gestürmt haben. Und erst recht haben sie keinen Bezug zu Leuten, die im Nachbarstaat mit Panzerfäusten auf Botschaften schießen.


Habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Tatsache ist das hier, mal wieder im Namen der Religion, großes Leid und Übel verursacht wurden. Klar waren es nur 5000 in einer Botschaft im Vergleich zu Millionen die nicht Wissen wo die Botschaft ist :devil: die friedlich sind. Versuch mal so etwas hier.




> Du packst sie aber alle in eine Gruppe "Muslime" und sie alle für die Taten jedes einzelnen verantwortlich. Überleg dir mal, wenn die das umgekehrt mit der Gruppe "Atheisten" machen. Oder mit "Europäer".


Die Gegenseite darf dies aber?


> Brevik ist auch Euroäer. Sind deswegen alle Euroäer Massenmörder? Hast DU gegen seine Taten öffentlich protestiert? Auf eine Art und Weise, die im indischen Fernsehen übertragen wurde?


Er wird nach Rechtsstaatlichen Mittel verurteilt. Trauer-Dienste fanden statt.



> Falls nicht: Dann kann jetzt ein Inder, der genauso ignorant ist, wie du, dir mit der gleichen Berechtigung vorwerfen, du würdest Breviks Taten gutheißen, wie du es Muslime in z.B. Thailand vorwirfst, sie würden nichts gegen die Taten in Libyien unternehmen.


 Es war dort auf alle Fälle nach bekanntwerden ein Großaufgebot der Polizei vor Ort und nahm ihn fest. Ich vermisse bis heute zu fast allen Taten irgendeine Reaktion.





> Huh? Dann sorry. Ich dachte an die Ereignisse vor ca. 2 Jahren. Letzte Woche war ich Abwesend


Und jetzt letzten Freitag. Ich verlinke mal: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ft-im-sudan-gestuermt-und-niedergebrannt.html
[]





> Du nicht. Aber du kritisiert die Reaktion der Muslime auf massive Angriffe durch dritte. Dabei gibt es sehr, sehr viele Leute, die auf vergleichbare Angriffe gegen ihre Ideale ähnlich reagiert hätten und die kritisierst du nicht.


Gegen Verbale und Schriftliche Beleidigungen kann man ohne Probleme drüber stehen. Auch gegen Filme. Die tun mir nicht weh. Meist bleibt mir da nur ein schmunzeln. Sollen die Schimpfen und mir böse Briefe schreiben. Nur das Amtrax sollen die bitte zu Hause lassen.




> Es sind bewaffnete Krawalle (mittlerweile gibt es die Vermutung eines gezielten Terroranschlages, der ohnehin zum 11.9. geplant war) in räumlicher Nähe zu einer Demonstration. Du verurteilst aber nicht die Gewalttäter alleine, sondern gleich noch alle Demonstranten dazu. Und diejenigen, die zu Hause geblieben sind. In einem Zuhause 5000 km entfernt.


Das ist falsch herübergekommen. Zu verurteilen ist das Ausbleiben jeglicher Reaktion. Erst nachdem der Angriff erfolgreich war griff die Polizei ein. Die deutsche Botschaft war so vorausschauend nun hat vorher zu gemacht. Alle waren in Sicherheit.



> Und nein, in Lybien gibt es derzeit keine staatliche Autorität, die so etwas unterbinden könnte. Die letzte, die es gab wurde u.a. von der NATO in Grund und Boden gebombt. Seitdem gibt es nur noch sehr viele Waffen und sehr wenig Kontrolle.


Du meinst die Armee? Was wäre besser gewesen? Diese die eigene Bevölkerung schlachten lassen oder Panzer und Kasernen zu zerstören? Wobei das ein Thema ist das nach einem eignen Thread schreit. (Nein, bitte keinen aufmachen)



> Im letzten Jahrhundert? Willst du ganz ehrlich aufrollen, wer im letzten Jahrhundert so alles größere Konflikte ausgelöst hat und glaubst du ernsthaft, Muslime würde da irgendwo nennesweit oben landen?


Sagte er, und vergaß die Bürgerkriege, die er selber ansprach, und den Spaß im Golf.


> []


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dabei gibt es sehr, sehr viele Leute, die auf vergleichbare Angriffe gegen ihre Ideale ähnlich reagiert hätten und die kritisierst du nicht.


 
Kannst du da mal ein Beispiel aus jüngster Zeit nennen?
Meinst du eigentlich >hätten< im Sinne von >würden gerne machen, machen aber nicht< oder eben >haben gemacht aber niemand hat es gesehen<?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. September 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Aufgrund eines Films Gewalt auszuüben und Leute umzubringen ist in meinen Augen nur noch krank.
> Wir sollten aber nicht einknicken (etwa durch ein Verbot des Mohamed-Films, wie es unser Innenminister fordert), denn das wäre ein weiterer Erfolg für die radikalen Moslems. Den Spinnern da unten muss klar gemacht werden, dass ihr Verhalten falsch ist!


 
Das Problem ist halt auch die Gegenrichtung:
Gar nichts zu unternehmen ist ein Signal an die Hetzer (nach aktuellem Stand der Vermutungen wohl doch keine Israelis, sondern christliche Fundamentalisten aus den USA), die diese Machwerk produziert haben, um eben eine solche Wirkung zu erzielen.
Ich persönlich werde mir den Scheiß nicht antun, aber wenn die Politik zu dem Schluss kommt, Werke mit derartiger Wirkung z.B. auf eine Stufe mit den anti-jüdischen Propaganda/Provokationsfilmen der Nazis zu stellen - warum nicht?
Über "Meinungsäußerung" geht das ganze definitiv hinaus, zielt ganz bewusst darauf ab, andere zu beleidigen - und das ist genauso verboten, wie auf Beleidigungen mit tätlichen Angriffen zu reagieren.

(übrigens kristallisiert sich mitlerweile heraus, dass auch ein Großteil der an der Filmproduktion beteiligten Personen über dessen Ausrichtung getäuscht wurde, die erst durch Schnitt, Einblendungen und Nachvertonung zustande kam.)




Threshold schrieb:


> Und da gab es zwar Proteste von Seiten der Kirche aber kein Christ ist da mit Raketenwerfern zu irgendwelchen Botschaften gelaufen.


 
Es gibt global halt relativ wenig Länder mit christlicher Mehrheit, in denen vor kurzem ein Bürgerkrieg/gewaltsamer Umschwung zu Ende gegangen ist. Christen scheinen mehrheitlich in friedlichen Verhältnissen (ohne schwere Waffen - und mit viel zu verlieren, falls sie einen Aufstand starten), in guter Freundschaft mit unterdrückenden Regimen (ohne schwere Waffen - und schon mit genug Angst davor, dass z.B. jemand ihren Lieblingsdiktator -Assad, Hussein, Mubarak,...- stürzt, als das sie noch Streß machen würden) oder/und aber als ruhige Minderheit (ohne schwere Waffen - und definitiv nicht daran interessiert, je als Bedrohung aufgefasst zu werden) zu leben. Mit Blick auf die (Kolonial-&Expansions-)Geschichte Europas und Nordamerikas auch kein Wunder.
Das schränkt die Möglichkeiten für bewaffnete Angriffe weiter ein (wenn auch nicht auf 0 - siehe Oklahoma-Attentat). Solche findet man eher in Gebieten mit instabilen politischen Verhältnissen (keine Kontrolle, die Täter zur Strecke bringen könnte), schlechten wirtschaftlichen/sozialen Verhältnissen (viele Leute, denen es sowieso kaum noch schlechter gehen könnte) und jüngster/andauernder Kriegssituation (jede Menge Waffen verfügbar).
Als es vor wenigen Jahrhunderten in Europa noch so aussah, fehlten zwar die Raketenwerfer, aber Gewalt kam durchaus vor, trotz christlichem Glaube...

So zur relativen Einschätzung: "Hunderte Polizisten und Elite-Sicherheitskräfte hielten die Demonstranten mit *Wasserwerfern* davon ab, zur mehrere Kilometer entfernten US-Botschaft vorzudringen. Die Proteste seien *„friedlich“* geblieben, sagte Polizeichef Golam Sarwar."
In Deutschland wäre das als hochbedenkliche Eskalation von Polizeimaßnahmen bezeichnet worden. In anderen Gebieten der Welt ist es leider, leider fast schon die positive Ausnahme, wenn eine Großdemonstration mal ohne Schwerverletzte endet. Was vielleicht auch hilft zu verstehen, warum die Leute dort nicht gegen alles verwerfliche auf die Straße gehen, sondern nur, wenn sie sich persönlich betroffen fühlen.

An anderen Stellen scheint es dagegen überaus große Paralleln zu Ausschreitungen auf deutschen Demonstrationen zu geben:
Die meisten derjenigen, die die Polizei rund um die Botschaft mit Steinen bewerfen, sind Jugendliche ohne politischen Hintergrund. Auf Nachfrage haben die meisten den umstrittenen, in den USA produzierten Film, in dem der Prophet Mohammed, der als Irrer und Sexbessesener dargestellt wird, gar nicht gesehen.
Hauptsache Krawall - warum ist eigentlich egal, antimuslimische Filme sind ein genauso guter Anlass, wie Nazis Demos oder ein bestimmtes Kalenderdatum. Ein weltweites Problem.
Und hier wie da mischen sich die Gewalttäter leider unter friedliche Demonstranten 
(Die Ermittlungen seien „sehr kompliziert“, weil die Menge vor dem US-Konsulat sehr heterogen gewesen sei: „Da waren Extremisten, gewöhnliche Bürger, Frauen, Kinder und Kriminelle.“)
... die anschließend mit ihnen über einen Kamm geschoren und als Extremisten bezeichnet werden.
(siehe u.a. dieser Thread)



P.S.:
Ehe es wieder jemand nicht mitbekommt - ein paar Stellungnahmen von muslimischen Autoritäten der letzten Tage, die prominent genug waren, um es sogar bis in die deutsche Tagespresse zu schaffen.

Die höchste religiöse Autorität in Saudi-Arabien, Großmufti Scheich Abdel Asis al-Scheich, mahnte die muslimischen Gläubigen unterdessen zur Besonnenheit. „Muslime sollten sich nicht von Zorn und Wut von legitimer zu verbotener Aktion hinreißen lassen und so unwissentlich einige Ziele des Films erfüllen“, erklärte der Großmufti.

Unverständnis über die Botschaftserstürmung äußerte auch Ali Kizilkaya, Vorsitzender des Islamrats in Deutschland. „Was dort geschieht, ist mir völlig unverständlich. Ich begreife auch nicht, was damit bezweckt wird. Dafür gibt es keinerlei religiöse Begründung“, sagte Kizilkaya. „Wer Kritik wegen eines Films üben will, der soll friedlich demonstrieren. Gewalt ist kein Mittel des Meinungsstreits, Gewalt schadet dem Islam“, sagte Kizilkaya.
...
„Aufgrund der Entwicklung der letzten Tage wird die Muslimbruderschaft nur symbolisch an den Protesten teilnehmen, um weitere Angriffe auf Menschen und Eigentum zu vermeiden“, hieß es in einer Erklärung der Muslimbruderschaft. 

Der türkische Ministerpräsident Recep Tayyip Erdogan bezeichnete den Anti-Islam-Film „eine Provokation“. Diese rechtfertige es aber nicht, “Unschuldigen zu schaden oder sie anzugreifen“

..., nachdem einige salafistische Fernsehkanäle ihre Anhänger inzwischen auffordern, sich von gewalttätigen Demonstrationen fernzuhalten.
...
„Wir müssen sicherstellen, dass der legitime Ärger nicht dazu führt, dass gegen die islamische Moral verstoßen wird und Unschuldige für die Fehler der Täter zahlen müssen. Denn wenn wir das tun, machen wir das, was diejenigen wollen, die hinter diesen schlimmen Provokationen stehen“, heißt es etwa in einer Erklärung des Obersten Rats der Rechtgelehrten, dem höchsten Gremium der islamischen Al-Azhar-Universität in Kairo.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das schränkt die Möglichkeiten für bewaffnete Angriffe weiter ein (wenn auch nicht auf 0 - siehe Oklahoma-Attentat).



Dem Attentäter ging es aber nicht um Glaube. Ganz schlüssig ist das Motiv ja nicht aber soweit ich das verstanden habe wollte er die Regierung an sich angreifen. Wieso und weshalb liegt im Dunkeln und da der Täter hingerichtet wurde kann ihn auch keiner mehr befragen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solche findet man eher in Gebieten mit instabilen politischen Verhältnissen (keine Kontrolle, die Täter zur Strecke bringen könnte), schlechten wirtschaftlichen/sozialen Verhältnissen (viele Leute, denen es sowieso kaum noch schlechter gehen könnte) und jüngster/andauernder Kriegssituation (jede Menge Waffen verfügbar).
> Als es vor wenigen Jahrhunderten in Europa noch so aussah, fehlten zwar die Raketenwerfer, aber Gewalt kam durchaus vor, trotz christlichem Glaube...



Das ist richtig und das bestätigt eben meine Annahme dass Gewalt rückläufig ist wenn der Bildungsgrad und der Wohlstand steigt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Deutschland wäre das als hochbedenkliche Eskalation von Polizeimaßnahmen bezeichnet worden. In anderen Gebieten der Welt ist es leider, leider fast schon die positive Ausnahme, wenn eine Großdemonstration mal ohne Schwerverletzte endet. Was vielleicht auch hilft zu verstehen, warum die Leute dort nicht gegen alles verwerfliche auf die Straße gehen, sondern nur, wenn sie sich persönlich betroffen fühlen.


 
Du kannst Deutschland nicht als Maßstab für die Welt ansehen.
Schau dir die Demonstration in Frankreich an wo die Jugendlichen Migranten Autos reihenweise angezündet haben -- Unruhe in Frankreich -- die haben auch mit enormer Gewalt ihre Sache durchgezogen. Ob die Gewalteskalation jetzt daran lag dass das überwiegend muslimische Menschen waren weiß ich nicht und will ich auch nicht beurteilen aber irgendwie ist es wieder ein Zeichen dafür dass -- meiner Meinung nach eben -- Muslime eher gewaltbereiter sind als andere Glaubensrichtungen. Natürlich nicht die gesamte Masse aber eben doch sind sie eher bereit und mehr machen dann mit wenn es erst mal angefangen hat.


----------



## KratzeKatze (17. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt auch die Gegenrichtung:
> Gar nichts zu unternehmen ist ein Signal an die Hetzer (nach aktuellem Stand der Vermutungen wohl doch keine Israelis, sondern christliche Fundamentalisten aus den USA), die diese Machwerk produziert haben, um eben eine solche Wirkung zu erzielen.



Das Ziel der Hetzer ist, wie der Name schon sagt, aufzuhetzen. Unabhängig von einem Verbot hat das geklappt, von daher ist es im Grunde Jacke wie Hose, ob jetzt noch ein Verbot verhängt wird oder nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich werde mir den Scheiß nicht antun, aber wenn die Politik zu dem Schluss kommt, Werke mit derartiger Wirkung z.B. auf eine Stufe mit den anti-jüdischen Propaganda/Provokationsfilmen der Nazis zu stellen - warum nicht?
> Über "Meinungsäußerung" geht das ganze definitiv hinaus, zielt ganz bewusst darauf ab, andere zu beleidigen - und das ist genauso verboten, wie auf Beleidigungen mit tätlichen Angriffen zu reagieren.



Sehe ich nicht so, dass das über Meinungsäußerung hinausgeht. Der Film ist dumm, ja, aber Dummheit ist nun mal nicht strafbar. Das klingt auch hier an, dass das keine klare Angelegenheit ist: Interview: Das Islam-Video zeigen oder verbieten? | tagesschau.de

Wenn ich (zugegebenermaßen keine Juristin) das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung hier gegen das Recht auf Religionsausübung abwägen muss, würde ich definitiv ersteres stärker gewichten, da ich nicht sehe, inwiefern hier die Religionsausübung behindert werden sollte: schließlich können Muslime immer noch in Moscheen gehen, beten oder was auch immer machen, ein dummes Video wird sie daran nicht hindern.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

Es geht doch nicht um Religionsausübung sondern um öffentliche Sicherheit und die Sicherheit von Personen.
Wer ein Video ins Internet stellt und weiß bzw. damit rechnet dass es eine bestimmte Gruppe aufgestachelt wird und mit Gewalt reagiert muss damit rechnen dass er dafür verklagt wird.
Ebenso müssen natürlich auch die Leute angeklagt und verurteilt werden die Gewalt aussäen denn egal was darin vorkommen es rechtfertigt keine Gewalt.


----------



## Sieben (17. September 2012)

KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Das Ziel der Hetzer ist, wie der Name schon sagt, aufzuhetzen. Unabhängig von einem Verbot hat das geklappt, von daher ist es im Grunde Jacke wie Hose, ob jetzt noch ein Verbot verhängt wird oder nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich (zugegebenermaßen keine Juristin) das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung hier gegen das Recht auf Religionsausübung abwägen muss, würde ich definitiv ersteres stärker gewichten, da ich nicht sehe, inwiefern hier die Religionsausübung behindert werden sollte: schließlich können Muslime immer noch in Moscheen gehen, beten oder was auch immer machen, ein dummes Video wird sie daran nicht hindern.



Dennoch ist nicht jede Meinung es wert geschützt zu werden. Rechtes Gedankengut zum Beispiel wird auch nicht geschützt, da es anderen Menschen schadet. Deswegen ist ja auch "Mein Kampf" nicht bei Hugendubel oder Thalia zu finden 

Pro Deutschland möchte doch den Film öffentlich ausstrahlen. Sicherlich nicht um für die Meinungsfreiheit zu kämpfen, sondern um zu provozieren. Und das sollte meines Erachtens durchaus untersagt werden. Man schützt so nicht nur eine Religionsgemeinschaft, sondern sorgt somit auch der Eskalation vor (zum Beispiel Verletzte, Sachschäden).



> Dummheit ist nun mal nicht strafbar



Doch, kann durchaus passieren, dass man für Dummheit zur Verantwortung gezogen wird


----------



## totovo (18. September 2012)

Also, 
ich bin ja normalerweise auch verfechter der islamischen Welt. Terroranschläge als Reaktionen auf gewalltsames Eindringen von NATO-Truppen in zum Bsp. Afgahnistan kann ich zumindest ansatzweise nachvollziehen. Gerechtfertigt, oder gar begründet ist es in keinem Fall, das steht fest. -Gewallt mit Gewallt zu bekämpfen ist, als würde man versuchen Feuer mit Feuer zu löschen-

Aber was da jetzt abgeht, da hat auch meine Tolleranz dieser oft geschundenen Religion ihre Grenzen erreicht. Auch wenn ein gewisser Bildungsgrad gewallttätige auseinandersetzungen verhindern kann, erkennt doch jeder normale Mensch bei diesem Video die schiere Dummheit und Unwissenheit der Macher und lacht sich ins Fäustchen oder fängt an zu weinen, vor so viel Dummheit. Aber die meisten Musslime sind einfach nur noch blind vor religösem Fanatismus, dass man sich mal fragen sollte, ob man nicht deutlicher Zeichen setzen sollte.

Ich habe gar nichts gegen eine öffentliche Aufführung des Films, dann kann sich jeder selbst davon überzeugen wie Hirnlos der ist und mit missbilligung reagieren... Dieser Film wiederspricht KEINEM mir bekanntem Gesetz. Es ist eine schmutzige Hasstirade, ja, aber die gibt es zu hauf. Freiheit der Kunst und die freie Meinungsäußerung stehen hier ganz klar über der Verunglimpfung einer Religion. Oder in welchem Paragraph steht das Gegenteil?

Ganz klares No Go für ein Verbot und eine klare Absage an die Gewalltbereitschaft der arabischen Welt, dass ist, Verzeihung, hoffnungslos Dumm. Damit haben die alles erreicht, was sich die Macher des Viseos nie hätten erträumen lassen...


----------



## Sieben (18. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Also,
> Ich habe gar nichts gegen eine öffentliche Aufführung des Films, dann kann sich jeder selbst davon überzeugen wie Hirnlos der ist und mit missbilligung reagieren... Dieser Film wiederspricht KEINEM mir bekanntem Gesetz. Es ist eine schmutzige Hasstirade, ja, aber die gibt es zu hauf. Freiheit der Kunst und die freie Meinungsäußerung stehen hier ganz klar über der Verunglimpfung einer Religion. Oder in welchem Paragraph steht das Gegenteil?



Grundgesetz Artikel 5
(1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.
*(2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.*
(3) Kunst und Wissenschaft, Forschung und Lehre sind frei. Die Freiheit der Lehre entbindet nicht von der Treue zur Verfassung.

Zudem einmal hier:
§ 166 StGB Beschimpfung von Bekenntnissen, Religionsgesellschaften und Weltanschauungsvereinigungen - dejure.org

Sogar könnte das Machwerk hierzulande zensiert werden:

_"Es ist verboten, Filme, die nach ihrem Inhalt dazu geeignet sind, als Propagandamittel gegen die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung oder gegen den Gedanken der Völkerverständigung zu wirken, in den räumlichen Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes zu verbringen, soweit dies dem Zweck der Verbreitung dient."_

Filmzensur

Gesetze sind durchaus vorhanden.

Und ob jetzt der Film einfach nur schlecht und belanglos für einen Nichtbetroffenen ist doch völlig egal. Es geht darum, dass sich Menschen einer gewissen Religion sich beleidigt und angegriffen fühlen. Einige Fanatiker haben die Ausstrahlung des Films für sich genutzt und zu Gewalttaten aufgerufen. Schade, dass für so einen Streifen Menschen sterben mussten.


----------



## totovo (18. September 2012)

Ahhh, danke, mit dem StGB habe ich mich nie so genau befasst.

Jetzt muss natürlich geprüft werden ob alle Tatsbestandsmerkmale erfüllt werden, das dürfte schwierig werden. Nicht zu letzt, weil man ganz klar zwischen der eigentlichen Wirkung des Filmes und dem was daraus von Fanatikern gemacht wurde unterscheiden muss. Wiegt letzteres schwerer, ist es keine Propaganda im eigentlichen Sinne, da die Wirkung im Nachinein Suggeriert wurde.

Trotzdem ist eine Zensur meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. September 2012)

Sieben schrieb:


> Pro Deutschland möchte doch den Film öffentlich ausstrahlen. Sicherlich nicht um für die Meinungsfreiheit zu kämpfen, sondern um zu provozieren. Und das sollte meines Erachtens durchaus untersagt werden. Man schützt so nicht nur eine Religionsgemeinschaft, sondern sorgt somit auch der Eskalation vor (zum Beispiel Verletzte, Sachschäden).


Dann wäre das ein weiterer Beweis, dass der Westen sofort einknickt, wenn er mit Gewalt unter Druck gesetzt wird - keine gute Lösung. 

Warum reagiert der Islam immer so empfindlich auf kritische Äußerungen (s. auch die Mohammed Karikatur)? Das ist wie im Kindergarten, wenn ein Kind einen Wutanfall bekommt und auf dem Boden strampelt, weil es gerade nicht auf die Rutsche darf. Dabei kommt es auch nicht auf den Bildungsstand an, denn in den Medien wurden auch Studenten bei den Protesten interviewt.

Heuchlerisch(?): Den technischen Fortschritt der westlichen Welt nehmen sie natürlich gerne mit, denn mit dem Smartphone kann man auch mal unterwegs auf Facebook schauen. Aber wehe der Westen verhält sich entgegen ihrer Vorstellungen.


----------



## Research (18. September 2012)

@ Ruyen: Danke für die Links. OK einer in dessen Land es ruhig blieb. Eine Diplomat aus dem Land welches unsere Botschaft nicht schützte. Die Muslimbruderschaft bricht eine Demo ab aufgrund der Befürchtung weiterer Ausschreitungen wie in den letzten  Tagen, OK. Ein weiterer geistlicher Ruft zur "exemplarischen Bestrafung der Filmemacher auf, rät von Gewalt ab. Auch die Salafisten rufen zur Ruhe, OK.

Anderseits ist es bedenklich wenn von anderer Seite von Kriegserklärungen gesprochen wird.

Trotzdem ist es nur in muslimischen Ländern zur Gewalt gekommen. Geplant oder aus purer Lust am Zerstören. Keiner hat den Film gesehen. Alle sind voller Hass. Da passt etwas nicht.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. September 2012)

Als ob die nur auf einen Grund gewartet haben um auszurasten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dem Attentäter ging es aber nicht um Glaube. Ganz schlüssig ist das Motiv ja nicht aber soweit ich das verstanden habe wollte er die Regierung an sich angreifen. Wieso und weshalb liegt im Dunkeln und da der Täter hingerichtet wurde kann ihn auch keiner mehr befragen.



Um "Glaube", also den Inhalt und Zweck einer Religion, deren Verbreitung oder ähnlichem, geht es dabei nie. Es geht um Kampf, die Verteidigung der eigenen Ideologie bzw. Vernichtung deren (vermeintlicher) Feinde. Religionen bieten sich dafür als Ideologie an, weil ihre fanatischen Anhänger i.d.R. an ein Leben nach dem Tode glauben und damit die Tatsache des Tötens (ihrer selbst aber auch anderer) unter bestimmten Aspekten kein großer Preis für ihre (~politischen) Ziele ist. Aber es gibt auch genug Beispiele für andere Ideologien, die auf diese Art ""verteidigt"" wurden - Nationalismus, Kommunismus, Ehrgefühl, Rassismus,......
Die Art der Gewalt, der Auslöser für Gewalt und die Motivation für eine Handlung sind halt oft vollkommen unabhängige Dinge.



> Du kannst Deutschland nicht als Maßstab für die Welt ansehen.



Einige machen das aber und erlauben es sich, Leute zu verurteilen, wenn die sich nicht exakt entsprechend des deutschen Idealzustandes verhalten. Die Ausschreitungen in Paris wurden eben z.T. auch von Rechten genutzt, um gegen Migranten in Deutschland Stimmung zu machen. (wobei die dortigen Ereignisse natürlich auch für Frankreich alles andere als normal waren)




KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Das Ziel der Hetzer ist, wie der Name schon sagt, aufzuhetzen. Unabhängig von einem Verbot hat das geklappt, von daher ist es im Grunde Jacke wie Hose, ob jetzt noch ein Verbot verhängt wird oder nicht.



Das Ziel der Hetzer, die den Film produziert haben, wurde weitestgehend erreicht, ja. (Einer weiteren Verstärkung der Wirkung sind die aber sicher auch nicht abgeneigt.) Aber jetzt wollen sich eben weitere Hetzer dieses Materials bedienen, um im eigenen Sinne Stimmung in Deutschland (und im Ausland gegen Deutschland) zu machen. Und das lässt sich durch ein Verbot verhindern.



> Sehe ich nicht so, dass das über Meinungsäußerung hinausgeht. Der Film ist dumm, ja, aber Dummheit ist nun mal nicht strafbar. Das klingt auch hier an, dass das keine klare Angelegenheit ist: Interview: Das Islam-Video zeigen oder verbieten? | tagesschau.de



Dummheit ist nicht strafbar, nein. (Sonst wären die Gefängnisse voll und die Straßen leer...)
Aber dieser Film ist nicht aus Dummheit entstanden. Seine Aussagen liegen weit jenseits aller Fakten und sind pure Beleidigungen. Sowas macht man nicht aus Dummheit, sondern mit Absicht. Die den Machern wohl in ihrer Wirkung bekannten Mohammed-Karrikaturen waren da ja z.T. noch subtil und kreativ dagegen. Der Film wurde definitiv produziert, um genau die Wirkung zu entfalten, die er in der Realität hatte - nicht umsonst haben die Produzenten sogar einem Teil der Crew vorenthalten, was dabei am Ende rauskommt und sich anfangs hinter falschen Namen zu verstecken versucht.
Es handelt sich nicht um eine (dumme) Meinungsäußerung, sondern imho um primitives Hetz- und Propagandamaterial. Und dagegen haben wir aus gutem Grund Gesetze (s.o.), deren Anwendbarkeit in diesem Fall ruhig geprüft werden kann.




Research schrieb:


> Anderseits ist es bedenklich wenn von anderer Seite von Kriegserklärungen gesprochen wird.



Natürlich ist das bedenklich. Die Reaktion einiger Gruppierungen und Personen ist brandgefährlich. Wichtig ist eben nur zu unterscheiden, wer und wieviele das sind. Hisbollah und Al Kaida werden Dankesgebete für diese Steilvorgabe gesprochen haben - wie Birdy sagt: Die haben nur auf einen Grund gewartet, auszurasten (und insbesondere andere zum Ausrasten zu bringen, d.h. ihre Anhängerschaft zu vergrößeren). Aber sie sind nicht repräsentativ für eine Milliarde Muslime.
Der Großteil der Personen in der islamischen Welt ist "nur" verdammt wütend. Aber er übertritt deswegen noch lange nicht die Grenzen von Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Zivilisation und -das kann man nur immer wieder betonen- seiner eigenen Religion. (Denn töte-den-Botschafter-einer-Nation-in-der-Kriminelle-deine-Religion-beleidigt-haben ist nun wirklich kein muslimische Gebot. Töte-keine-Unschuldigen dagegen sehr wohl. Zerstöre nichts grundlos afaik auch. Und Gäste -wie es Botschafter im Land eigentlich sind- genießen eigentlich hohes Ansehen und Schutz)



> Trotzdem ist es nur in muslimischen Ländern zur Gewalt gekommen. Geplant oder aus purer Lust am Zerstören. Keiner hat
> den Film gesehen. Alle sind voller Hass. Da passt etwas nicht.



Nur wenn man alle über einen Kamm schert.
Viele Leute in der muslimischen Welt haben den Trailer gesehen - genug, damit jeder jemanden kenenn dürfte, dessen Aussage über den Inhalt er vertrauen kann. Daher kommt der sehr weit verbreitetet Hass. Und, wenn man bedenkt, was Blasphemie in diesem Ausmaße für einen ernsthaft gläubigen Menschen nun einmal bedeutet, dann passt das auch.
Ein paar Gruppierungen haben zudem "Lust" am Zerstören (respektive sehen das als probates Mittel ihrer anti-westlichen Politik) und das z.T. auch seit längerem geplant. Für diese ist das Video der perfekte Grund, jetzt zuzuschlagen. Z.T. aus dem Schutz der Masse heraus, z.T. um Teile der Masse für ihren Kampf zu begeistern. Passt also auch. Leider.
Was nicht passt, ist die Motivation (politischer Kampf) und insbesondere Methoden (Gewalt) der zweiten Gruppe der ersten (verletzte Religiosität und friedlicher Protest) zu unterstellen.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dummheit ist nicht strafbar, nein. (Sonst wären die Gefängnisse voll und die Straßen leer...)


 
Dummheit ist nicht strafbar, nein. (_Sonst wären die Foren leer und die Moderatoren arbeitslos_...)

Verzeihung für den Off Topic Post aber das musste einfach kommentiert werden. 

Nachtrag:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das bedenklich. Die Reaktion einiger Gruppierungen und Personen ist brandgefährlich. Wichtig ist eben nur zu unterscheiden, wer und wieviele das sind. Hisbollah und Al Kaida werden Dankesgebete für diese Steilvorgabe gesprochen haben - wie Birdy sagt: Die haben nur auf einen Grund gewartet, auszurasten (und insbesondere andere zum Ausrasten zu bringen, d.h. ihre Anhängerschaft zu vergrößeren). Aber sie sind nicht repräsentativ für eine Milliarde Muslime.



Das ist natürlich richtig aber wer laut schreit wird irgendwann erhört und im Islam scheinen die Fanatiker schneller gehört zu werden als in anderen Religionen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2012)

GEhört werden Fanatiker immer schnell - sie sind schließlich kaum zu überhören. Die Frage ist, ob auch jemand AUF sie hört.
Und das ist der Punkt, an dem es ganz entscheident darauf ankommt, welchen Eindruck diejenigen erwecken, gegen den sich die Fanatiker richten - in dem Fall also auf uns. Über eine Aufführung des Films in Berlin würden sich El Quaida & Co ganz sicher freuen...


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> GEhört werden Fanatiker immer schnell - sie sind schließlich kaum zu überhören. Die Frage ist, ob auch jemand AUF sie hört.



Offensichtlich schon wenn ich mir eben die Ausschreitungen anschauen. Die Nachrichten waren voll davon.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das ist der Punkt, an dem es ganz entscheident darauf ankommt, welchen Eindruck diejenigen erwecken, gegen den sich die Fanatiker richten - in dem Fall also auf uns. Über eine Aufführung des Films in Berlin würden sich El Quaida & Co ganz sicher freuen...


 
Natürlich aber dass irgendwelche Hassprediger jetzt reihenweise die Bibel verbrennen ist wohl für die meisten nicht wichtig.
Sowas ist aber ebenfalls nicht förderlich. Willst du also die Meinungsfreiheit dahingehend beschneiden dass keine religiösen Inhalte mehr veröffentlicht werden dürfen?


----------



## Research (19. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> []Nur wenn man alle über einen Kamm schert.
> Viele Leute in der muslimischen Welt haben den Trailer gesehen - genug, damit jeder jemanden kenenn dürfte, dessen Aussage über den Inhalt er vertrauen kann. Daher kommt der sehr weit verbreitetet Hass. Und, wenn man bedenkt, was Blasphemie in diesem Ausmaße für einen ernsthaft gläubigen Menschen nun einmal bedeutet, dann passt das auch.
> Ein paar Gruppierungen haben zudem "Lust" am Zerstören (respektive sehen das als probates Mittel ihrer anti-westlichen Politik) und das z.T. auch seit längerem geplant. Für diese ist das Video der perfekte Grund, jetzt zuzuschlagen. Z.T. aus dem Schutz der Masse heraus, z.T. um Teile der Masse für ihren Kampf zu begeistern. Passt also auch. Leider.
> Was nicht passt, ist die Motivation (politischer Kampf) und insbesondere Methoden (Gewalt) der zweiten Gruppe der ersten (verletzte Religiosität und friedlicher Protest) zu unterstellen.


 
Wenn es falsch ist muslimische Länder zu schreiben, ist Afrika wohl noch schlechter da dort nicht alle Muslime sind. Und nein, alle meine ich nicht, habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. Lies dir auch mal meine News durch. Steht noch auf der Main.
Ich wüsste auch nicht in wie weit man das Einschränken kann: Extremisten, Muslime, Vandalen, Frustrierte... Eine Mischung., die religiöse Ehre als Grund angibt. Sie wohnen nun mal in muslimisch geprägten Ländern.

Der kleine aber feine Unterschied ist das unsere Christen nicht anfangen Mormonen zu jagen weil sie die Bibel umschreiben. Oder sie, weil falsch, verbrennen würden.
Auch blieben die Gläubigen Muslime in DE friedlich als es hier zu islamfeinlichen-Schmierereien an einer Berliner Moschee kam. Das Problem kreist um die muslimischen Länder Afrikas und derer um Indien.


----------



## Ifosil (23. September 2012)

Religionen sind für mich ein überbleibsel alter Zeiten, damals verstand man die Welt einfach nochnicht ansatzweise. Heute haben sie jede bodenständige Daseinberechtigung verloren. Für mich spielen sie keine Rolle und ich hoffe für immer mehr Menschen auf der Welt auch nicht. Vorallem werden Religionen meist instrumentalisiert, es geht am Ende eh nur um Macht und Knete.


----------



## D00msday (23. September 2012)

Zur Verteidigung aller Muslime muss man jedoch sagen, dass uns die Medien da immer nur einen komischen Brei präsentieren, der mit der Wirklichkeit nie was gemein hat. Die wirklichen Drahtzieher der Aktion und die gewalttätigen Demonstranten (nicht die friedlichen!) sind nämlich Salafisten, keine radikalen Muslime, die mit der Sache genau so viel zu tun haben, wie meine Brüder (nein, ich bin kein Moslem, sehe sie aber trotzdem als meine Brüder an) vor der Haustür, meine Freunde, Bekannten, Discothekenbesitzer, Ladenbesitzer etc. genau da ist der feine Unterschied. Wenn ihr euch mehr mit diesen Menschen befassen würdet, würdet ihr nur Liebe von ihnen erfahren.

Hier ist übrigens mal eine andere Seite zu dem Thema, auf der auch mal andere Eindrücke gewonnen werden können:

Avaaz - Blurb_campaign3308 CampaignTitle


----------



## Research (23. September 2012)

Danke, auf Liebe kann ich verzichten.

Akzeptanz ist das Stichwort.

Hast du nen Plan welche Flaggen gehisst wurden? Diese Schwarzen.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2012)

D00msday schrieb:


> Zur Verteidigung aller Muslime muss man jedoch sagen, dass uns die Medien da immer nur einen komischen Brei präsentieren, der mit der Wirklichkeit nie was gemein hat. Die wirklichen Drahtzieher der Aktion und die gewalttätigen Demonstranten (nicht die friedlichen!) sind nämlich Salafisten, keine radikalen Muslime,



Salafisten sind also keine radikalen Muslime? Was sind sie denn dann? Radikale halb Muslime?



D00msday schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch mehr mit diesen Menschen befassen würdet, würdet ihr nur Liebe von ihnen erfahren.



Nein danke. Auf deren "Liebe" kann ich sehr gut verzichten. Ich mag meine Freiheiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2012)

moderative Anmerkung: Ich habe mir erlaubt, ein Post das wohl nur Verwirrung und Verwunderung, aber keine Inhalte, zur Diskussion beitrug, sowie die verwirrten Reaktionen darauf, auszublenden.




D00msday schrieb:


> Zur Verteidigung aller Muslime muss man jedoch sagen, dass uns die Medien da immer nur einen komischen Brei präsentieren, der mit der Wirklichkeit nie was gemein hat. Die wirklichen Drahtzieher der Aktion und die gewalttätigen Demonstranten (nicht die friedlichen!) sind nämlich Salafisten, keine radikalen Muslime ...



Siehe kürzlich hier veröffentlichte Posts (ich erinnere daran, dass Diskussionen zumindest teilweise gelesen werden sollten, ehe man sich einmischt...) - wer will, kann genau das auch in der deutschen Tagespresse lesen, die -allen Verschwörungstheoretikern zum Trotz- oftmals gar nicht sooo weit von der Wirklichkeit entfernt liegt, wie im Internet behauptet wird.




Research schrieb:


> Hast du nen Plan welche Flaggen gehisst wurden? Diese Schwarzen.


 
Kann man afaik nicht fest sagen. Spontanem Googlen zu Folge haben Schwarze Fahnen haben im arabischen Raum eine sehr lange Tradition (bis in vor muslimische Zeiten), wurden von Mohammed u.a. im Krieg verwendet (neben einer weißen Fahne - kann man sich also bunt aussuchen, was man will), später von diversen anderen politischen Gruppierungen als Zeichen von Kampfbereitschaft, Protest oder Widerstand (aktiv oder passiv), etc. - bis in die heutige Zeit. Eine einheitliche Bedeutung dürfte es somit nicht geben - außer dass sich der Fahnenträger auf IRGEND einen seiner historischen Vorgänger bezieht, wobei er aber Auswahl aus einem sehr breiten Spektrum hat.
Relevanter wäre dann wohl die Beschriftung, aber abgesehen von einigen Anhängern politischer Gruppierungen (Muslimbrüder und Hisbollah wurden afaik im Fernsehen erwähnt) finden sich da wohl auch nur allgemein Preisungen von Allah - die natürlich von allem und jedem kommen könnten.
Meine Vermutung: Wann immer im arabischen Raum Stoff in der Öffentlichkeit irgend eine nicht ganz niederste Aufgabe zu erfüllen hat (von der Unterlage an einem Verkaufsstand über die Wand eines Zeltes bis hin zu Schleiern und Kaftanen für etwas bessere Anlässe), scheint schwarz gegenüber weiß bevorzugt zu werden. Da gefühlt <5% aller billigen Bettlaken in anderen Farben daherkommt, ist das naheliegenste/günstigste Ausgangsmaterial für improvisierte Fahnen also schwarz.


----------



## Research (23. September 2012)

Danke Ruyven (Info und Ausblendungen), da ich vor kurzem selber eine News zum aktuellem Tagesgeschehen verfasst habe, musste ich feststellen das es bei dieser Materie ziemlich viele Unwägbarkeiten gibt. Über einen Kamm wollte ich die Muslime und alle ihre Untergruppierungen nicht. Das gilt für alle.. ähm.. 3 Threads. Nur scheint es immer ein Grundmuster in den Gedankengängen zu geben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2012)

Ich vermute, ein wichtiges Element dieses Grundmusters ist, dass irgendwo in der langen Kette zwischen einem Ereignis und den Lesern jemand sitzt, der Unterschiede entweder der Einfachheit halber unterschlägt oder aber komplett übersieht.

(in so einem Fall dann auch noch doppelt: In der muslimischen Welt scheinen viele die Schuld bei der USA im allgemeinen oder gleich dem gesamten Westen zu sehen und reagieren entsprechend, anschließend übertragen hier dann einige diese Reakion auch noch auf die gesamte islamische Welt. Wenn jetzt noch westliche Gruppierungen diese zweite Verallgemeinerung als Grundlage für Reaktionen nehmen -siehe geplante Filmaufführungen-, hat man einen sich aufschaukelnden Kreislauf und 10 religiöse Extremisten aus den USA haben es geschafft, 2,5 Milliarden Menschen gegeneinander aufzubringen...)

Der Rest des Grundmusters lässt sich erschreckend oft einfach nur damit erklären, dass Menschen an sich alles andere als nette Zeitgenossen sind, sobald sie etwas/jemanden nicht mehr / nicht mehr vollständig zu "WIR" zählen (da kannst du vom 3. Reich bis ins Fußballstadion gucken: Sobald es "gegen DIE" geht, wird verdammt viel akzeptiert  ). Die paar lokale/regionale Besonderheiten decken sich dann mit den Kriterien "durchschnittliches Bildungsniveau", "durchschnittliche Gewaltrate" und "Aufklärungs-/Verurteilungsquote" - für die einen sind Farbeier halt das schlimmste, mit dem sie es gewohnt sind, "relativ ungeschoren" davon zu kommen, für andere Pflastersteine und für wieder andere Handgranaten. Aber über die eigentlichen Konsequenzen (auch ein Farbei kann ein Auge zerstören) scheint man sich nie Gedanken zu machen. Trifft halt "DIE".


----------



## Research (23. September 2012)

Ja, das uralte Problem "IDE und WIR". Es tritt überall auf. Nur geht das mittlerweile nicht mehr.Vernetzung und Technologie machen es uns möglich überall alles zu machen. Wenn ich Christ wäre und ein muslimischer Prediger würde meine Religion beleidigen, steige ich jetzt ins Flugzeug, haue ihm morgen Mittag eine rein und poste dies noch am gleichen Tag von meinem PC zu Hause aus. Grob vereinfacht. Nur das dies mittlerweile alle Lebensbereiche betrifft. Hier vergifte ich einen Fluss, Weltweit werden die Meere vergiftet.


----------



## schanze (27. September 2012)

In diesem Thread findet man überraschenderweise mal kein Stammtischparolen etc.
Aber wenn man ehrlich ist, führt doch dieser Diskurs in den seltensten Fällen zu irgendetwas.

Ich bin es ehrlich gesagt auch mittlerweile fast leid diese ganze Kommentare auf diversen Online-/Medien Plattformen zu lesen, in denen alle über einen Kamm gescherrt werden, undifferenziert und beschränkt argumentiert/betrachtet wird etc.
Ursache und Wirkung sind meistens nicht so offensichtlich, wie sie scheinen.

Allein, dass in fast allen Medien immer der Terminus "Islamist" benutzt wird, führt eigtl. schon dazu, dass ich Artikel gar nicht mehr lesen möchte unsere Medienlandschaft pumpt halt fleißig mit.
Wenn ich dem Thema mal weniger müde bin, schreibe ich mal was dazu 

@ ryuven

Respekt für deine Ausführungen und Argumentationen!


----------

